# Quels écouteurs pour mon iPod?



## netgui (22 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

Je vis à Paris et écouter la zik de son iPod dans de bonnes conditions dans le métro c'est parfois difficile... les adeptes de la ligne de métro n°10 sont des victimes du boucant des rails parfois on entend même plus sa musique a fond.

Je cherche de bons écouteurs intra-auriculaire avec réduction des bruits ambiants... Pourriez-vous me conseiller un bon modèle? (il y a ceux d'Apple mais ils sont assez cher et peut-être y en a t'il de meilleurs après tout)

Merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je vis à Paris et écouter la zik de son iPod dans de bonnes conditions dans le métro c'est parfois difficile... les adeptes de la ligne de métro n°10 sont des victimes du boucant des rails parfois on entend même plus sa musique a fond.
> 
> ...



dans ipodgeneration tapes "koss plug" tu auras différents threads sur les casques dont les intra-auriculaires


----------



## Statoon (22 Octobre 2004)

Les sony MZR71 sont trés trés bien, tu as en plus différentes tailles pour les écouteurs et le top c'est qu'en cherchant bien, tu peux les trouver en blanc


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2004)

pero j'ai pris les Koss par défaut car a l'aec il n'y avait que ceux la et..... j'en suis très content 
maintenant apple a roujté une reférence a son catalogue et ceux la m'ont l'air terribles :love:


----------



## iManu (23 Octobre 2004)

J'ai acheté les écouteurs Apple.
Depuis, je suis en procès avec mes parents: ils m'ont fait pas conforme     
J'ai testé les 3 embouts, ben ça le fait pas...
En gros, si je veux bien entendre les basses, faut que je presse les écouteurs dans mes oreilles... Pas toujours facile...
Ceci dit, le son - dans ces conditions - est superbe...


----------



## naas (23 Octobre 2004)

J'ai mis 3 semaines avant de trouver la bonne isolation phonique donc patience


----------

